# Documentary about the actor Robert Shaw



## Guest (Nov 26, 2021)

Shaw suddenly in 1978 at the age of 51. This is a good little film about him:


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks! Have you seen Shaw in Harold Pinter's _*The Caretaker*_? Worth a viewing!















*The Caretaker* (1963, Clive Donner)


----------

